# Chevy Cruze aftermarket nav installation problem



## Alexys4530 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi! I have the exact same problem.
Exept that this is the model I bought https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Andr...io-navi-GPS/32700873099.html?isOrigTitle=true

I have the pioneer oem audio in my car, what about you?


----------



## Andyprosport (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah mines an RS and it came with Pioneer speakers as well.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

A pioneer system everything runs off the amplifier in the trunk. There is no way that I'm aware of to communicate with the amp besides with the stock radio. That is why you have no sound. Also, many computer functions run through the stock radio. They are basically part of the cars computer. I'd put your stock radio back in if I were in your situation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jmlo96 said:


> A pioneer system everything runs off the amplifier in the trunk. There is no way that I'm aware of to communicate with the amp besides with the stock radio.


True. It may be easier to bypass the amp. But if you want to keep it, it shouldn't be too hard. There's one line that causes the amp to turn on and another that mutes/unmutes it.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The amp turn on is probably the least of the worries, unit most likely does have a remote turn on, the real problem is going to be getting all the other modules in the car to exist with this unit, unless they cloned a stock radio there is going to be a whole bunch of stuff that does not work, on-star voice, steering wheel controls, fan display--to mention a few, theft deterrent ain't going to be happy either and could lock out start etc. in short you will lose a lot of functionality at least and at worst BCM could have a meltdown and not start the car if this thing even touches the low speed LAN, which the original radio is connected to, they say "sorry no instructions" which translated means if you cannot make it cooperate with the car your SOL---I'd try and get my money back, I think aliexpress has a buyer protection policy now


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Would this work? PAC RP5-GM41 Wiring Interface Connect a new car stereo and retain steering wheel controls, OnStar, and warning chimes in select 2010-2016 Chevrolet and GMC vehicles at Crutchfield.com


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I used this.... GMOS-045 [GMOS-045] Axxess Integrate, Comprehensive Interface Products


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Did that get your audio playing and all the other things like steering controls?


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Did that get your audio playing and all the other things like steering controls?


To get steering wheel control You have to add this to the GMOS-045..... ASWC-1 [ASWC-1] Axxess Integrate, Comprehensive Interface Products


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

This was a problem with my 2012 back around April 2012 when I had a local shop install an aftermarket GPS.

They needed to keep the oem factory as part of the system and buried it within the dashboard behind the passenger side left foot area. I have full steering wheels controls for the system and it works fine.


----------



## Andyprosport (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah how would I bypass the amp? So far the aftermarket radio still retains all the features of steering wheel and all but will it still after bypassing the amp? And are the harnesses you mentioned required for that?

GMOS-045 [GMOS-045] Axxess Integrate, Comprehensive Interface Products
ASWC-1 [ASWC-1] Axxess Integrate, Comprehensive Interface Products


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Andy...what exactly are you trying to accomplish...install an aftermarket head unit and keep oem functions or install an aftermarket unit and upgrade to better sound?


----------



## Andyprosport (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah I'm trying to get the aftermarket head unit working but I hear you need the Axxess GMOS-044 Wiring Interface to integrate with the aftermarket unit. I kinda have a general idea of what wires you would need to connect but has anybody ever installed a GMOS-044 in their vehicle?


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------



## skratos (Mar 3, 2017)

Did you get this working. Currently looking at the android 6.0 units but the sellers all say they dont work with the pioneer system like you discovered. Would love to see this work so i can update my 2011 cruze LTZ with a newer android based console. was looking at CarPlay/andriod auto units but those are all so locked down that a simple android tablet would be better for what I want.
This one retains heating and cooling:
aliexpress.com/item/Dasaita-Android-Octa-Core-Car-GPS-for-Chevrolet-Cruze-2008-2011-NO-DVD-with-2GB-Stereo/32793462549.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.272.P4OIQE

Waiting to hear back from this one if it retains the heating and cooling:
aliexpress.com/item/9-inch-1024x600-HD-touch-screen-Android-Car-DVD-Multimedia-gps-for-Chevrolet-Cruze-2008-2009/32740510828.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.308.iSFkCx

I have searched and searched but information on the pioneer speakers is very limited. i have a wiring diagram i found here on the forum if you need it, but it does not seem to help me figure this out.


----------



## Andyprosport (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been slowly working on it. I purchased the GMOS-044 interface and tapped it into the back of the aftermarket radio. I plugged it into the stock harness and this time the unit turned on with sound and all for a moment but then it cut off. The only thing is the ground wire with the ring terminal isn't secure and I can't find a good ground connection other than on the aftermarket radio. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would add an extension to the wire and use a self tapping screw into sheet metal to ground it. I would not mess with any factory grounds unless you are prepared to re-terminate them if they happen to be crusty looking.


----------

